# Best price - save $?



## Jones007 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi everyone, 


Visiting the U.S. in June for the first time and looking to take an Amtrak train, as it looks like the most interesting way to travel! Plus, the closest thing to the Hogwarts Express around, haha :giggle:

Just wondering if there are any tips to getting the best rates? I’m Australian so don’t have any of the discounts (AAA, military etc.) And how do you get coupons?

Thinking about taking the SWC from Chicago to L.A, but on the dates I need (early June) it will cost $1000+ for a sleeper (not sure we can manage sleeping in coach) - so it’s pretty expensive as we’re on a budget. Need to convince my friend it’s still worth it, any help for getting the best deal would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 20, 2016)

The biggest tip...use Amsnag. It will show you all the sleeper prices for a range of dates and if your timing is flexible you can pick the cheapest one. If not, then you can set up a "fare alert"...if the price drops you will get an email, and then you can call in and rebook at the lower fare (Amtrak will refund 90% of the difference). Or you can book coach, and wait for a fare alert to let you know the best times to upgrade to sleeper (I did that last year).

ETA: Also remember, Amtrak's sleeper upgrades are priced *per room*, not per person. The sleeper supplement is the same whether one or both of you occupy the room. The _Southwest Chief_ is a great and historic train ride, enjoy!


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Apr 20, 2016)

Might you qualify for a 'senior' discount? When you say 'sleeper', are you considering a 'roomette'?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 20, 2016)

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> Might you qualify for a 'senior' discount? When you say 'sleeper', are you considering a 'roomette'?


Even if he is, it's only good for the rail fare portion - which is the lowest rail fare available when booking a sleeper anyway.


----------



## KmH (Apr 20, 2016)

Ah! The Champagne taste - beer budget problem.

To mitigate cost many of us get a roomette for just part of a multi-night trip, sleeping in coach every other night if a trip is that long.

On the SWC I would book a coach seat from Chicago to La Junta, CO and then a roomette from La Junta to LA.

According Amsnag the least expensive roomette is on Sunday June 12 @ $260 for the roomette plus $111 per person fare. So $482 for 2 from La Junta to LA.

The $111 is a Saver fare, even lower than the 15% Senior discount off an Adult fare.

There is a Coach Saver fare of $100 from Chicago to La Junta.

So $682 to go from CHI to LAX if you buck up and sleep in coach the first night.

Chicago to LAX in coach on most days in June is only $138 per person ($276 for 2).

June is high season and the SWC will be booked pretty heavily.

Amtrak's pricing system raises prices as a long distance train fills up with reservations.


----------



## trainman74 (Apr 20, 2016)

Jones007 said:


> Plus, the closest thing to the Hogwarts Express around, haha :giggle:


If you're willing to go farther afield in the future: the _real_ closest thing to the Hogwarts Express is the Jacobite in Scotland.


----------



## Jones007 (Apr 20, 2016)

ehbowen said:


> The biggest tip...use Amsnag. It will show you all the sleeper prices for a range of dates and if your timing is flexible you can pick the cheapest one. If not, then you can set up a "fare alert"...if the price drops you will get an email, and then you can call in and rebook at the lower fare (Amtrak will refund 90% of the difference). Or you can book coach, and wait for a fare alert to let you know the best times to upgrade to sleeper (I did that last year).
> 
> ETA: Also remember, Amtrak's sleeper upgrades are priced *per room*, not per person. The sleeper supplement is the same whether one or both of you occupy the room. The _Southwest Chief_ is a great and historic train ride, enjoy!


Thanks Ehbowen!

Yes, used Amsnag, but for some reason it shows up prices cheaper than they are. When I go to the Amtrak site, it's a lot more...?

Didn't know about the 'fare alert' and rebooking though, great!

Regarding booking coach and upgrading, won't fares just increase as it gets closer? Also worried rooms might be booked out, as they seem limited. 

Sleeper upgrades are per room? 

So I can book 2 coach seats, and essentially upgrade to a room for the fee of 1 person? Do you know how much an upgrade is on the SWC by any chance? 

Thanks again, yes, will enjoy it. Looks amazing!


----------



## Jones007 (Apr 20, 2016)

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> Might you qualify for a 'senior' discount? When you say 'sleeper', are you considering a 'roomette'?


Don't qualify for a senior, and yes I mean roomette.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 20, 2016)

Jones007 said:


> ehbowen said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest tip...use Amsnag. It will show you all the sleeper prices for a range of dates and if your timing is flexible you can pick the cheapest one. If not, then you can set up a "fare alert"...if the price drops you will get an email, and then you can call in and rebook at the lower fare (Amtrak will refund 90% of the difference). Or you can book coach, and wait for a fare alert to let you know the best times to upgrade to sleeper (I did that last year).
> ...


Are you looking in both the coach and roomette columns and adding those up. Though the coach cost will be less if you get the roomette.


----------



## Jones007 (Apr 20, 2016)

KmH said:


> Ah! The Champagne taste - beer budget problem.
> 
> To mitigate cost many of us get a roomette for just part of a multi-night trip, sleeping in coach every other night if a trip is that long.
> 
> ...


Good tip, with alternating the roomette / coach, KmH!

Unfortunately, my friend is flying in from Australia that day (20+ hour flight), so won't want a coach any night sadly.

Need to travel in the first week of June, cheapest for 2 people in a roomette is $900+ (that's USD, AUD it's way over $1K).


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 20, 2016)

The price for a room on the train is similar to the price for a hotel room - it is the same price for either 1 or 2 sharing the room. The fare is the lowest bucket (fare) for each person plus the accommodation charge (for either 1 or 2 in the room). If you book 2 clack tickets, it's at the current bucket. But if you book a room, the "coach fare (portion)" is at the lowest bucket.


----------



## Jones007 (Apr 20, 2016)

trainman74 said:


> Jones007 said:
> 
> 
> > Plus, the closest thing to the Hogwarts Express around, haha :giggle:
> ...


On my bucket list, haha.


----------



## Jones007 (Apr 20, 2016)

How do you get coupons (10% off, free companion etc.)? Can you purchase them?


----------



## Jones007 (Apr 20, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Jones007 said:
> 
> 
> > ehbowen said:
> ...


Ah, no. Didn't realise you had to add them up. Thanks.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 20, 2016)

Jones007 said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Jones007 said:
> ...


For 2 in a room, it would be 2 times the coach then add the roomette.


----------



## jebr (Apr 20, 2016)

Jones007 said:


> How do you get coupons (10% off, free companion etc.)? Can you purchase them?


A list of available coupons is here. I've found it fairly accurate, though not perfect.

As far as I'm aware, Amtrak does not sell coupons.


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 20, 2016)

Jones007 said:


> ehbowen said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest tip...use Amsnag. It will show you all the sleeper prices for a range of dates and if your timing is flexible you can pick the cheapest one. If not, then you can set up a "fare alert"...if the price drops you will get an email, and then you can call in and rebook at the lower fare (Amtrak will refund 90% of the difference). Or you can book coach, and wait for a fare alert to let you know the best times to upgrade to sleeper (I did that last year).
> ...


Fares do not necessarily increase; they go up and down all the time. For my circle trip to California last year, I originally booked coach from L.A. back to Houston as a roomette was out of my price range. But I signed up for a fare alert, and a month or so later I got an email informing me that there had been a price drop and I was able to pick up a lower level roomette at a suitable price. For the big Canada trip I have planned for later this year I booked two roomettes (for three travelers) from New Orleans to Portland at a cost of $1828. Again, though, I signed up for a fare alert and recently got a notice that the price of the Chicago-Portland portion sleeper supplement had dropped. I called Amtrak to rebook and ended up with a $226 refund.

Book what you can afford now to save the space. If coach is all you can afford, book it, and hope that an upgrade within your budget will become available. If you are able to afford a sleeper, book it, and then watch and see if a price break comes so you can rebook and get a refund or credit.


----------



## Jones007 (Apr 29, 2016)

jebr said:


> Jones007 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you get coupons (10% off, free companion etc.)? Can you purchase them?
> ...


Thanks Jebr, very helpful!

Does anyone know where upgrade, free companion vouchers are obtained from?

Does Amtrak give them out to loyal customers etc.? Saw a few for sale on eBay.


----------



## Jones007 (Apr 29, 2016)

ehbowen said:


> Jones007 said:
> 
> 
> > ehbowen said:
> ...


Great advice, wasn't aware you could rebook if the price dropped. Thanks Ehbowen.


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 29, 2016)

Jones007 said:


> Great advice, wasn't aware you could rebook if the price dropped. Thanks Ehbowen.



Just be advised that some reservations agents are not completely up to speed on rebooking to lower a fare. If you run into difficulty either ask for a supervisor or hang up and try your call again.


----------

